# Subwoofer dämpfen wegen Nachbarn



## Jacksparrow91 (19. Juli 2009)

*Subwoofer dämpfen wegen Nachbarn*

Halihallo liebe Leutz,

Mein Problem:
Ich wohne in einem 4 stöckigen (50 jährigem!, also sehr schlecht isoliert) Haus (ich im 3en), und weil ich so nett bin will ich irgendwas machen damit mein Subwoofer (downfire) der auf billigem Parkett steht meine Nachbarn nicht stört wenn ich mir grad Godzilla anschaue   
Habt ihr da ein einfache (kostenlose   ) Lösung?

P.S: Wirken Eierkartons als Dämpfer?

Schonmal dank


----------



## Mothman (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Subwoofer dämpfen wegen Nachbarn*

Das Ding nicht auf den Boden sondern auf ein kleines Tischchen stellen könnte eine Kleinigkeit zur Verbesserung beitragen. Ich hab meine Subwoofer auf einem kleinen Tisch  und die unter mir haben sich zumindest nie beschwert.


----------



## bsekranker (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Subwoofer dämpfen wegen Nachbarn*



			
				Jacksparrow91 am 19.07.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Wirken Eierkartons als Dämpfer?


Vermutlich - du musst den Subwoofer halt irgendwie vom Boden entkoppeln. Der Standardtipp sind halbierte Tennibälle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Subwoofer dämpfen wegen Nachbarn*

niederfrequente schwingungen kann man fast ausschließlich mit masse dämpfen. elastizität kann zwar auch nicht schaden, aber im zweifelsfall würde ich mir von granit mehr versprechen, als von bitumen. eierkartons kannst du jedenfalls vergessen. die verhindern nur, dass sich schwingungen direkt vom gehäuse des woofers auf den boden übertragen - da gibts aber auch elegantere lösungen für.
die erste maßnahme wäre es imho, den woofer um 90 oder 180° zu drehen - downfire auf altbau-dielen ist einfach keine option.


----------



## Jacksparrow91 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Subwoofer dämpfen wegen Nachbarn*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 19.07.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ...die erste maßnahme wäre es imho, den woofer um 90 oder 180° zu drehen - downfire auf altbau-dielen ist einfach keine option.



Äh nee lieber nicht weil das sieht dann einfach potthässlich aus...  
Also ne Holzplatte wär schon ne gute Lösung, einfach und billig halt  
Oder... ich lass alles so wie es ist und wenns dem Nachbar mal zuviel wird lad ich ihn auf ein Bier ein  

Also ich seh da nicht viele altermativen die mir gefallen würden.


----------

